# PAT for FD



## frivera (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey people, I'm looking into going into the fire department and they have an open PAT for anyone who would like to join. I was wondering what to expect the PAT to be like and how can I prepare?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm assuming you mean a type of physical test.

It could be the CPAT, the Coopers, or their own test that they created.

Cardio and strength train. Without more info on what the test is, it's hard to give specific recommendations on what to train for.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 29, 2013)

CPAT is not too bad except the stairs at the beginning, if you have good upper body strength the rest of the test is easy but getting 220lbs plus the 75 extra on that stairmaster was horrible.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 29, 2013)

jgmedic said:


> CPAT is not too bad except the stairs at the beginning, if you have good upper body strength the rest of the test is easy but getting 220lbs plus the 75 extra on that stairmaster was horrible.



I was doing a practice CPAT for LAFD and everything was going fine, much better than my first practice, then I got to the second to last event, the dummy drag, and my legs just turned to jelly

So yeah, def don't skip leg day lol


----------



## medicdan (Jul 29, 2013)

Fivera, welcome to EMTLife!! 

We have members from all over, but in order to help, we need to know which department you're looking to join-- as others have said, there are a lot of intricacies to each PAT... and you may be better served checking out an fire-only web forum...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I was doing a practice CPAT for LAFD and everything was going fine, much better than my first practice, then I got to the second to last event, the dummy drag, and my legs just turned to jelly
> 
> So yeah, def don't skip leg day lol



Lol yeah, that dummy drag tried to screw me. I got about 5' when I stepped wrong and fell, with the dummy landing on top of me. Still managed to finish just under 8 though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol yeah, that dummy drag tried to screw me. I got about 5' when I stepped wrong and fell, with the dummy landing on top if me. Still managed to finish just under 8 though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Dude the dummy drag in the care under fire portion of the SWAT PAT was brutal. That heavy dummy is heavy enough then add the body armor they put on him in and put it at the end of whole test...made for a good time


----------

